# Marcella?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone figured out whats going on here?
I thought I was just missing the diction as we don't have sub titles here. But the storyline is very confusing to me. Maybe by episode 8 I will have twigged.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Totally agree Ray, we watched it last night and could hardly understand a word that was said. I've got it taped so maybe we will give it another go before the next episode.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think normal sane people are supposed to understand......so I'm with you Ray :surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I of course have no idea what or who Marcelle is, but I do know what you are talking about speech wise.
I thought actors should speak plainly to be understood by the audience, but the same applies everywhere it seems, mumbling is the fashion so if they forget their lines they just mumble all the time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like you Drew we have asked friends to record various series while we are away and hope to absorb more of the plot that way with subs.

Even some presenters who were previously very clear and articulate are now mumbling or tapering off before the end of a statement.
Fiona Bruce and Spencer Kelly on Click are now becoming hard to follow.

Ray.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

It's not the speech that's so bad (well some of the time) it's the convoluted storyline / plot. After 2 episodes we're totally confused. As has been said before, maybe we will understand by the last episode


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Robell said:


> It's not the speech that's so bad (well some of the time) it's the convoluted storyline / plot. After 2 episodes we're totally confused. As has been said before, maybe we will understand by the last episode


All very well, I have trouble in remembering the previous weeks episode.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I know a sound engineer who tells me that it's partially due to cost cutting.

He adds that in the past, filming was constantly being held up to avoid unwanted background noise, raising the cost of production. 

In order to make filming cheaper, they no longer bother about extraneous noise and additionally use cheaper sound equipment. The result is poorer clarity of sound.

I can't personally confirm what he tells me, but it does have the ring of truth to it. I realise my wife and I are getting older, with the inevitable hearing loss that comes with age, and so we have learned to use sub titles as a matter of course, like so many others. 

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bunch of old farts, you'll blame anything rather than admit yer bleeding deaf.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I too am deaf it seems as I wholeheartedly agree, I keep trying different equaliser options, but I still can't tell talk from mutter.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I know a sound engineer who tells me that it's partially due to cost cutting.
> 
> He adds that in the past, filming was constantly being held up to avoid unwanted background noise, raising the cost of production.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. We used to think that it was an age problem, like the powers to be keep insisting but it's obviously not. We watched the old film 'Where Eagles Dare' prior to watching Marcella yesterday. The former was as clear as a bell, despite gun fire and other war background effects, the later was inaudible in all ways aided and abetted by the hyped up music. It's clearly production and equipment based issues. Sad really, British radio and T/V used to lead the world in sound quality.

Ron


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We have another problem with sound, perhaps someone can assist.

During these past few winter months, my wife who is partially disabled spends her time sewing in the afternoon and then watches TV from 1700hrs through to 1830. After Pointless (BBC) finishes at 1759, there is a minutes gap before the news starts at 1800hrs. During the first ten seconds of the news the sound increases by about 50%, just wondering if anyone else has this occurrence? I must add that it is not a gradual increase, it happens immediately every night without fail.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Bunch of old farts, you'll blame anything rather than admit yer bleeding deaf.


Oi, kid. Just you wait.!!!:nerd:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't get me started on the music over action crap, which takes me to DJ's nattering over my fave tunes Grr.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Drew said:


> We have another problem with sound, perhaps someone can assist.
> 
> During these past few winter months, my wife who is partially disabled spends her time sewing in the afternoon and then watches TV from 1700hrs through to 1830. After Pointless (BBC) finishes at 1759, there is a minutes gap before the news starts at 1800hrs. During the first ten seconds of the news the sound increases by about 50%, just wondering if anyone else has this occurrence? I must add that it is not a gradual increase, it happens immediately every night without fail.


We've noticed the odd significant rise in volume too, but put it down to advertising. Can't say we've tested it against any particular time though.

.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'm going to try a different TV tonight, will report later.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have recorded the first 2 episodes but it looks like I should not have bothered. :frown2: I hate it when you have to strain your ears to hear the dialogue over constant (and irritating) background music. With that in mind, I have just ordered a Sound bar for our Sony Bravia TV .... every little helps. :smile2:

The TV and Media seem to live in a different world to the rest of us. Have you noticed on Adverts comprising of a family that they are 99% multi racial? Is it Political correctness gone mad? And yet Adverts for Constipation or Diarrhea products always feature women as the affected party. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes it's wait and spot the 'ethnic' insert. Just about every add from Tampax to Toilet Rolls is multi coloured and we are just waiting for the Albino Meercat.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It isn't just your TV its the same here as well and there is absolutely nothing wrong with my hearing, I can hear the mice running, a tap dripping 2 rooms away, the water running down the gutter and the crackling of the wheat ears on a hot day,
I hear the crickets, and pigeons snoring, but I cannot understand what they are saying on the TV, nothing to do with foreign language either. and I hate when they put this silly music on wild life programs, an eagle diving after its prey, if I see that in real life it doesn't have this stupid noise as it dives, and rivers, they have their own sound it doesn't need another din to go with it, does it? Thats my rave over, for now.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Drew said:


> I'm going to try a different TV tonight, will report later.





Drew said:


> I'm going to try a different TV tonight, will report later.


Well! I tried it on a Sony Bravia and there was no problem, the sound remained the same.

*Back to our main TV*, This was bought and set up by the manufacturer, I have never touched it since. Unbeknown to me it has nine sound modes, e.g. Movie - Speech - Music - Drama - Sport - Game - Custom - Night Listening - Adaptive. When a programme changes from a movie to News for example, the sound mode automatically changes.

In conclusion I will just have to wait until shetland comes on later tonight.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to remember our main TV has an adaptive setting that limits loud adds I think. But for my ears I find more treble and less base gives better speech audio but it can't adapt for mumblers.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Drew said:


> Well! I tried it on a Sony Bravia and there was no problem, the sound remained the same.
> 
> *Back to our main TV*, This was bought and set up by the manufacturer, I have never touched it since. Unbeknown to me it has nine sound modes, e.g. Movie - Speech - Music - Drama - Sport - Game - Custom - Night Listening - Adaptive. When a programme changes from a movie to News for example, the sound mode automatically changes.
> *
> In conclusion I will just have to wait until shetland comes on later tonight*.


You will have a long wait then. :frown2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

747 said:


> You will have a long wait then. :frown2:


Yes, I've been sitting here watching paint dry. I ask, is this cup football? Absolutely dreadful.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I also think that mumbling in films and telly has become fashionable. I find I need to turn the volume up and concentrate to pick up a lot of dialogue, and even then sometimes can't understand what's being said. Moments later some action may start and the volume suddenly becomes deafening and needs turning down. I watch many modern movies and some telly dramas with the remote control in my hand so I can adjust the volume constantly. 

It's very annoying and doesn't happen with older movies and TV programmes. My hearing, like Jan's, is very good.

Google this phrase "mumbling in modern movies" there are plenty of articles complaining about it. It's real and nothing to do with us ageing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I also think that mumbling in films and telly has become fashionable. I find I need to turn the volume up and concentrate to pick up a lot of dialogue, and even then sometimes can't understand what's being said. Moments later some action may start and the volume suddenly becomes deafening and needs turning down. I watch many modern movies and some telly dramas with the remote control in my hand so I can adjust the volume constantly.
> 
> It's very annoying and doesn't happen with older movies and TV programmes. My hearing, like Jan's, is very good.
> 
> Google this phrase "mumbling in modern movies" there are plenty of articles complaining about it.* It's real and nothing to do with us ageing*.


You sure?

https://tinyurl.com/ycdw92sn

:evil4:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats mean Barry.
I used to mime mouth to my mum and she used to change the batteries in her aids.
Now I use two aids I feel really bad about it.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pure Evil Ray. You bad man!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thats mean Barry.
> I used to mime mouth to my mum and she used to change the batteries in her aids.
> Now I use two aids I feel really bad about it.
> 
> Ray.


I see or read, you were a horrible ugly kid as well. > they say once an adult twice a child :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jan.
Orrible possibly but ugly never. My mum always said I was a very pretty boy.!!!!!
Blonde curly locks helped.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> No Jan.
> Orrible possibly but ugly never. My mum always said I was a very pretty boy.!!!!!
> Blonde curly locks helped.
> 
> Ray.


It was very naughty of me really Ray, when I was a very little girl 4-5 years old if the brother who was 5 years older than me did something I didn´t like I would call him `a horrible ugly kid´ >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, whats the popular consensus of the last episode of Marcella last night? Seemed to me everyone was a nutter. 
Although it left you with the obvious conclusion she was going to pop up in another guise.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I will give my opinion after I have watched it Ray. I always record it as the annoying background sound effects make it hard work to hear the dialogue watching it 'live'. By recording it, I can play with the volume and rewind to catch any conversation I missed the first time. It has been a good series but difficult to watch.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When I got our new Samsung TV I went online to find out what the optimum settings were according to audio/video professionals. There's a lot of information out there and some really useful stuff.
You can get a step-by-step setup guide to get the best colour, picture and audio settings. If nothing else it gives a good benchmark to start from.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If only it could help with the plot.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BUT................................ we have the first of twenty two episodes of Gotham on E4 tonight....!!!!!

OK it's trash but I like it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did anyone watch "the orville"? a knock off star trek but with adult humour, it's finished now but might be out there somewhere, we found it quite watchable once you grasped the plot and who was who.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have to admit I found Marcella tiresome in the end. I can't say I'm pleased it clearly looks like it's getting another series although clearly it's going to follow a different darker direction.

I'm struggling for new stuff to watch now. Seen it all!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I have to admit I found Marcella tiresome in the end. I can't say I'm pleased it clearly looks like it's getting another series although clearly it's going to follow a different darker direction.
> 
> I'm struggling for new stuff to watch now. Seen it all!


I recorded the first in the new BBC2 series 'The City & The City. I watched the first 15 minutes but could not bear the mumbled dialogue fighting against the loud (and pointless) background noises). So I gave up, deleted it and will not watch any more.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed with both of you Barry & 747.
Are they just feeding us junk.? I admit Gotham is juvenile but it doesn't pretend to be anything else.
That short series "Come Home" was a bit of a let down at the end as well.

The News is more entertaining recently wondering what Trump is going to get us all involved in.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Agreed with both of you Barry & 747.
> Are they just feeding us junk.? I admit Gotham is juvenile but it doesn't pretend to be anything else.
> That short series "Come Home" was a bit of a let down at the end as well.
> 
> ...


Things have come to a sorry state when my highlight of the week is watching a foreign series (with subtitles) on BBC4 on a Saturday night. There are no annoying background noises but even if there were, you can read the actors lines at the bottom of the screen and still follow the plot. :smile2:


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

747 said:


> Things have come to a sorry state when my highlight of the week is watching a foreign series (with subtitles) on BBC4 on a Saturday night. There are no annoying background noises but even if there were, you can read the actors lines at the bottom of the screen and still follow the plot. :smile2:


It's the foreign series that we look for nowadays particularly on BBC4. They seem to do dramas and detective series as used to be produced by our TV stations. All we get now on British TV are cookery , reality and supposedly talent programmes. It makes for the cheapest and noisiest television. Have to agree when people say it is dumbing down.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The trouble is there is so much stuff out there now and so many different ways of watching it its hard to sift through the dross to find something you like thats not a load of rubbish. The Americans and particularly the American / Brit combo produced series on the cable networks can be excellent but their main stream stuff is dire. 

We have done some decent stuff though. Peaky Blinders was / is superb. Downton even I thought was good. Then you have stuff like Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Better call Saul, Californication, True Blood, Weeds, Banshee etc (The list goes on) and when you have watched that lot finding anything new that reaches the same bar is getting increasingly difficult. There are some good cult Brit shows like Misfits and Being Human but they often go under the radar as they are not mainstream enough to make the big channels or online review sites. if you look at the top shows on TV by popularity there is a lot of Dross in there.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> The trouble is there is so much stuff out there now and so many different ways of watching it its hard to sift through the dross to find something you like thats not a load of rubbish. The Americans and particularly the American / Brit combo produced series on the cable networks can be excellent but their main stream stuff is dire.
> 
> We have done some decent stuff though. Peaky Blinders was / is superb. Downton even I thought was good. Then you have stuff like Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Better call Saul, Californication, True Blood, Weeds, Banshee etc (The list goes on) and when you have watched that lot finding anything new that reaches the same bar is getting increasingly difficult. There are some good cult Brit shows like Misfits and Being Human but they often go under the radar as they are not mainstream enough to make the big channels or online review sites. if you look at the top shows on TV by popularity there is a lot of Dross in there.


I seem to be on Netflix far more than Sky nowadays, however Sky does have 'the Blacklist and some good medical drama series.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We find there is too much free stuff even allowing for the mundane and dross.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

teljoy said:


> It's the foreign series that we look for nowadays particularly on BBC4. They seem to do dramas and detective series as used to be produced by our TV stations. All we get now on British TV are cookery , reality and supposedly talent programmes. It makes for the cheapest and noisiest television. Have to agree when people say it is dumbing down.
> 
> Terry


It's very annoying as I thought Marcella was very good. It had several stories running at the same time but was virtually unwatchable. I recorded every episode and then watched it on my own but had to constantly juggle with the volume control. This new series The City & The City has an odd but interesting storyline. It is based on a bestselling book so I may buy it instead.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I quite like Anna Friel especially after she was the lead in another series being captured by Arabs and escaping her own side trying to silence her.
But although I felt series one of Marchella was quite good this second series I felt lamentable.
I can only hope the next series might redeem her but somehow I feel Marchella is past it's sell by date.

Ray.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

747 said:


> It's very annoying as I thought Marcella was very good. It had several stories running at the same time but was virtually unwatchable. I recorded every episode and then watched it on my own but had to constantly juggle with the volume control. This new series The City & The City has an odd but interesting storyline. It is based on a bestselling book so I may buy it instead.


We seem to watch most of these things now with the subtitles switched on and our hearing isn't that bad!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh dear........................ won't be holding my breath......................

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/news/a...s-3-could-happen-says-writer-hans-rosenfeldt/

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Personally, I was glad when it was all over as it was not exactly a bundle of laughs and as for another series I think I will give it a miss. I don’t like the trend in detective fiction now as all the leading detectives in the story lines all seem to have major anguish going on in their private lives. :frown2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I watched the first 2 episodes of Salamander on BBC4 last night. It's shaping up to be very good. :wink2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

747 said:


> I watched the first 2 episodes of Salamander on BBC4 last night. It's shaping up to be very good. :wink2:


 Is the main character suffering from some personal angst?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

greygit said:


> Is the main character suffering from some personal angst?


Yes ... but you would have had to have watched the orignal Salamander to know why. It will become more clear as the series develops.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

747 said:


> I watched the first 2 episodes of Salamander on BBC4 last night. It's shaping up to be very good. :wink2:


Not suggesting it's not good entertainment but as you said it's ironic the only good series are foreign with subtitles.

"Things have come to a sorry state when my highlight of the week is watching a foreign series (with subtitles) on BBC4 on a Saturday night. There are no annoying background noises but even if there were, you can read the actors lines at the bottom of the screen and still follow the plot".

Ray.


----------

